# USC MFA Film & TV Production 2017



## patchoooli (Feb 20, 2017)

...And here's a thread for us. The next couple of weeks are going to be nail biting. Look forward to reading the excited posts... Hope you're all hanging in there... those hiding in the shadows ( i see you!) and forum regulars alike. x


----------



## Tony Yang (Feb 20, 2017)

I assume if you haven't gotten contacted for an interview at this point, it's pretty much over?


----------



## brandon segelke (Feb 20, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> I assume if you haven't gotten contacted for an interview at this point, it's pretty much over?


Not at all, people with an interview get both accepted and rejected, as do people with no interview. Shit aint over till its over bro.


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 20, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> I assume if you haven't gotten contacted for an interview at this point, it's pretty much over?



Hey Tony, You're okay, have a look at the google tracking sheets, you will see people have got in without an interview. Thread here:

Tracking application status (Google Sheets)


----------



## mbosma (Feb 22, 2017)

Any leads on the secrets of notification dates?

USC - Interview 
Columbia- Interview
NYU- Waiting
LMU - Waiting


----------



## ASF (Feb 22, 2017)

mbosma said:


> Any leads on the secrets of notification dates?
> 
> USC - Interview
> Columbia- Interview
> ...


Nothing yet. When did they tell you would hear during your interview? I was told late Feb / early March.


----------



## ASF (Feb 22, 2017)

mbosma said:


> Any leads on the secrets of notification dates?
> 
> USC - Interview
> Columbia- Interview
> ...


And also, when they emailed you did they mention anything like how "they like to interview top candidates for admission"?


----------



## jazzterrible (Feb 22, 2017)

ASF said:


> And also, when they emailed you did they mention anything like how "they like to interview top candidates for admission"?


i actually never received an email--just a sudden call.


----------



## lianlee (Feb 22, 2017)

jazzterrible said:


> i actually never received an email--just a sudden call.


Same lol

I even't wouldn't consider my call from the school as an interview...


----------



## jazzterrible (Feb 22, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Same lol
> 
> I even't wouldn't consider my call from the school as an interview...


mine was sort of... i think. ha


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 23, 2017)

ASF said:


> And also, when they emailed you did they mention anything like how "they like to interview top candidates for admission"?



No. What they said is 'If a committee member has any questions about your application, they may call you for an informal interview. However, a lack of an over the phone interview does not mean lack of acceptance.' 

I'm sure we'll know any day now ASF


----------



## ASF (Feb 23, 2017)

patchoooli said:


> No. What they said is 'If a committee member has any questions about your application, they may call you for an informal interview. However, a lack of an over the phone interview does not mean lack of acceptance.'
> 
> I'm sure we'll know any day now ASF



Hopefully! But my point was that language I cited was verbatim from an email I received to schedule an interview a month ago, and I was wondering if that message was consistent with others who got interviewed.


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 23, 2017)

ASF said:


> Hopefully! But my point was that language I cited was verbatim from an email I received to schedule an interview a month ago, and I was wondering if that message was consistent with others who got interviewed.



Nice! In that case i'm sure you have every reason to feel confident, ASF


----------



## lianlee (Feb 23, 2017)

ASF said:


> Hopefully! But my point was that language I cited was verbatim from an email I received to schedule an interview a month ago, and I was wondering if that message was consistent with others who got interviewed.



I asked my interviewer before, and he told me the interviews are not required to students who will be accepted later, and I guess  the interviews are more like supplement things to applicants, and reviewers will call students whose information or background needs more checks 

But if your interviewers told you that, I guess probably even interviewers have different understandings on interviews?


----------



## mbosma (Feb 23, 2017)

ASF said:


> And also, when they emailed you did they mention anything like how "they like to interview top candidates for admission"?


Yes they said "top candidate".. And interviewer told me the same.


----------



## Meryam (Feb 23, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> I assume if you haven't gotten contacted for an interview at this point, it's pretty much over?


Absolutely not over. My interviewer talked at length about this. The interview process for this particular program seems way more fluid than the rest. He said that this is how the process works:

All the applicants first get reviewed by a committee and a larger group gets selected from there. Then there is a second committee, of which, each person gets about 30 applicants to review. My interviewer says he only gets around to about 10. I have no idea how they decide who those 10 are or the purpose--they may have extra questions, they may just be interested in you as an applicant--but the interview in no way determines acceptance (though, it could put you over the edge if it's a solid convo).

I hope that helps.


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 23, 2017)

Meryam said:


> Absolutely not over. My interviewer talked at length about this. The interview process for this particular program seems way more fluid than the rest. He said that this is how the process works:
> 
> All the applicants first get reviewed by a committee and a larger group gets selected from there. Then there is a second committee, of which, each person gets about 30 applicants to review. My interviewer says he only gets around to about 10. I have no idea how they decide who those 10 are or the purpose--they may have extra questions, they may just be interested in you as an applicant--but the interview in no way determines acceptance (though, it could put you over the edge if it's a solid convo).
> 
> I hope that helps.



Thanks Meryam for this. And you know what, at the end of the day, if we don't get in, neither did Spielberg and he did just fine...   and if we do get in, we'll all be playing together so lets play nice or my booms going in all your shots. Wait. That sounds terrible... 

What are you all doing to pass the time apart from work/school etc? I'm writing and playing with a new camera i spent ages saving for.


----------



## brandon segelke (Feb 23, 2017)

patchoooli said:


> Thanks Meryam for this. And you know what, at the end of the day, if we don't get in, neither did Spielberg and he did just fine...   and if we do get in, we'll all be playing together so lets play nice or my booms going in all your shots. Wait. That sounds terrible...
> 
> What are you all doing to pass the time apart from work/school etc? I'm writing and playing with a new camera i spent ages saving for.


Nice! What camera did you get? I've been spending my time making my own website, and making ski films lol


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 23, 2017)

brandon segelke said:


> Nice! What camera did you get? I've been spending my time making my own website, and making ski films lol



Canon 5d. I know lots of you probably have them ( feel free to share tips on its use if you have them) but it's new for me and I'm very excited to learn how to make the most of what it can do. Lots to learn...

Ski films sound interesting! Where do you ski?


----------



## brandon segelke (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice I love the 5d! Is it the 3 or 4? In Telluride Colorado, so gorgeous here  If you're ever in the area I can hook ya up with a day pass!


----------



## brandon segelke (Feb 23, 2017)

patchoooli said:


> Canon 5d. I know lots of you probably have them ( feel free to share tips on its use if you have them) but it's new for me and I'm very excited to learn how to make the most of what it can do. Lots to learn...
> 
> Ski films sound interesting! Where do you ski?


Here's one of my favorites I've done for the mountain.


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 23, 2017)

brandon segelke said:


> Here's one of my favorites I've done for the mountain.



 Oh wow. Love it. Telluride resort must love you! Ha!

ps Yeah i got the mark 4


----------



## Jonny (Feb 23, 2017)

Meryam said:


> Absolutely not over. My interviewer talked at length about this. The interview process for this particular program seems way more fluid than the rest. He said that this is how the process works:
> 
> All the applicants first get reviewed by a committee and a larger group gets selected from there. Then there is a second committee, of which, each person gets about 30 applicants to review. My interviewer says he only gets around to about 10. I have no idea how they decide who those 10 are or the purpose--they may have extra questions, they may just be interested in you as an applicant--but the interview in no way determines acceptance (though, it could put you over the edge if it's a solid convo).
> 
> I hope that helps.


Meryam is correct.  I managed to fish this out of them last term when I had an interview for Spring 2017.  If you move through the first round, then your application goes to a single faculty member.  Your fate lies in their hands at that point.  Some interview, some don't.  

I reapplied for the Fall 2017 term.  It sounds like some of you are having interviews???  I haven't heard a word, but I'm taking it as a good sign (or telling myself that).  The really screwed a bunch of us back in Spring by not putting out decisions until a day after new applications were due.  I was livid.  My interview went great and I was confident, but I had to do a whole new application anyway.  It makes me question USC and the faculty's competence when they put out decision a month late and overlapping a new deadline.  It was extremely stressful to manage my daily life and have to put out a new application not knowing the fate of my previous.  

Having gone through this stress and rejection, I have nearly shed my anxiety around it.  I have an interview with UCLA in the morning and I refuse to stress.  If they don't like me as I come, then its their loss.  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ASF (Feb 23, 2017)

Jonny said:


> Meryam is correct.  I managed to fish this out of them last term when I had an interview for Spring 2017.  If you move through the first round, then your application goes to a single faculty member.  Your fate lies in their hands at that point.  Some interview, some don't.
> 
> I reapplied for the Fall 2017 term.  It sounds like some of you are having interviews???  I haven't heard a word, but I'm taking it as a good sign (or telling myself that).  The really screwed a bunch of us back in Spring by not putting out decisions until a day after new applications were due.  I was livid.  My interview went great and I was confident, but I had to do a whole new application anyway.  It makes me question USC and the faculty's competence when they put out decision a month late and overlapping a new deadline.  It was extremely stressful to manage my daily life and have to put out a new application not knowing the fate of my previous.
> 
> ...


Wow, sorry to hear that Jonny. If I understand you correctly,


Jonny said:


> Meryam is correct.  I managed to fish this out of them last term when I had an interview for Spring 2017.  If you move through the first round, then your application goes to a single faculty member.  Your fate lies in their hands at that point.  Some interview, some don't.
> 
> I reapplied for the Fall 2017 term.  It sounds like some of you are having interviews???  I haven't heard a word, but I'm taking it as a good sign (or telling myself that).  The really screwed a bunch of us back in Spring by not putting out decisions until a day after new applications were due.  I was livid.  My interview went great and I was confident, but I had to do a whole new application anyway.  It makes me question USC and the faculty's competence when they put out decision a month late and overlapping a new deadline.  It was extremely stressful to manage my daily life and have to put out a new application not knowing the fate of my previous.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Jonny. If I'm understanding you correctly, despite having a very positive interview, you were still rejected? No waitlist?


----------



## Jonny (Feb 23, 2017)

ASF said:


> Wow, sorry to hear that Jonny. If I understand you correctly,
> 
> Sorry to hear that Jonny. If I'm understanding you correctly, despite having a very positive interview, you were still rejected? No waitlist?


No Waitlist.  I don't know how many each faculty can pick out of the number they are assigned, but I didn't make the cut.  It's just good to know that I made it as far as I did.  

I have one at UCLA tomorrow and they interview 70 out of 400.  If you don't get an interview, you are out (though they don't tell you that).  That narrows my odds to 1 in 4, not to over-think it.  

I will likely chose UCLA over USC should both work out this Fall.  They don't retain rights to your work and its about $100k cheaper and just as good though I know there are those who would slight me for such blasphemy.  These schools provide the tools, whether we leave a good filmmaker is up to us.


----------



## mbosma (Feb 24, 2017)

Do they send out acceptances in blasts or different times ?


----------



## ASF (Feb 24, 2017)

Based on previous years (referencing the google sheets), it appears across a few different days.

Did someone hear back already?


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 24, 2017)

Jonny said:


> Meryam is correct.  I managed to fish this out of them last term when I had an interview for Spring 2017.  If you move through the first round, then your application goes to a single faculty member.  Your fate lies in their hands at that point.  Some interview, some don't.
> 
> I reapplied for the Fall 2017 term.  It sounds like some of you are having interviews???  I haven't heard a word, but I'm taking it as a good sign (or telling myself that).  The really screwed a bunch of us back in Spring by not putting out decisions until a day after new applications were due.  I was livid.  My interview went great and I was confident, but I had to do a whole new application anyway.  It makes me question USC and the faculty's competence when they put out decision a month late and overlapping a new deadline.  It was extremely stressful to manage my daily life and have to put out a new application not knowing the fate of my previous.
> 
> ...



Hey Jonny, 
Yeah i'm really sorry to hear you went through that. That's not fair at all. I'm wishing you all the best and sending positive vibes for your UCLA interview and this years USC application. Totally right to not let one person's decision affect your confidence and actually i'd say the same about how you got treated by USC in the waiting process. Don't let your anger with the school bureaucracy colour the choice you make if you do get accepted. The professors would probably be just as shocked by what you went through, and the things they have to offer once you get through that gate, are all that will matter. 
You are clearly someone who has tons of talent to have got that far last time. Everything crossed for you for the weeks to come, whatever school you choose x


----------



## lianlee (Feb 25, 2017)

Based on the sheet in previous years, could I expect the results will be out in this weekend or this coming weekend?


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 25, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Based on the sheet in previous years, could I expect the results will be out in this weekend or this coming weekend?



I'm guessing so @lianlee ... I kind of want to be submerged into one of those science fiction sleep tanks where you don't wake up until you've arrived at the other planet.  ... Or, like, the YouSC email arrives... 

Does anyone know how many students they take on for the MFA in Production each fall/spring?


----------



## coffeeteaandme (Feb 25, 2017)

patchoooli said:


> I'm guessing so @lianlee ... I kind of want to be submerged into one of those science fiction sleep tanks where you don't wake up until you've arrived at the other planet.  ... Or, like, the YouSC email arrives...
> 
> Does anyone know how many students they take on for the MFA in Production each fall/spring?


If I remember correctly from the info session, I think they take about 60 students for fall, but not sure about spring


----------



## noidonot (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi all, I'm usually only a lurker on this forum but just wanted to share I got my decision (accepted!) from USC's Production program this morning (via email at ~5:00 AM EST). For what it's worth I'm an international student. Good luck everyone and thanks for sharing info and support!


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 26, 2017)

noidonot said:


> Hi all, I'm usually only a lurker on this forum but just wanted to share I got my decision (accepted!) from USC's Production program this morning (via email at ~5:00 AM EST). For what it's worth I'm an international student. Good luck everyone and thanks for sharing info and support!



 Brilliant! Well done @noidonot !


----------



## lianlee (Feb 26, 2017)

noidonot said:


> Hi all, I'm usually only a lurker on this forum but just wanted to share I got my decision (accepted!) from USC's Production program this morning (via email at ~5:00 AM EST). For what it's worth I'm an international student. Good luck everyone and thanks for sharing info and support!



Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## raechen (Feb 26, 2017)

noidonot said:


> Hi all, I'm usually only a lurker on this forum but just wanted to share I got my decision (accepted!) from USC's Production program this morning (via email at ~5:00 AM EST). For what it's worth I'm an international student. Good luck everyone and thanks for sharing info and support!


I got my decision, too! About the same time as you and I'm also an international student. It's so lucky to get this admission and this is my first post here! Sooooo excited and waiting for more good news!


----------



## lianlee (Feb 26, 2017)

It seems there is another domestic applicant got accepted too based on the sheet. So only three people get accepted today?


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 26, 2017)

raechen said:


> I got my decision, too! About the same time as you and I'm also an international student. It's so lucky to get this admission and this is my first post here! Sooooo excited and waiting for more good news!



 Yay @raechen ! Well done!


----------



## lianlee (Feb 26, 2017)

raechen said:


> I got my decision, too! About the same time as you and I'm also an international student. It's so lucky to get this admission and this is my first post here! Sooooo excited and waiting for more good news!




Congratulations too!!!!


----------



## raechen (Feb 26, 2017)

patchoooli said:


> Yay @raechen ! Well done!


Thanks!!!!!! 
And seems like SCA really loves to send out decisions during midnight.


----------



## lianlee (Feb 26, 2017)

raechen said:


> Thanks!!!!!!
> And seems like SCA really loves to send out decisions during midnight.



Haha I guess it is because they don't want people call them after they get rejected lol


----------



## raechen (Feb 26, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Congratulations too!!!!


Thank you!!!!!
Can't believe it came so fast cuz I received my interview call very late, about 9 days ago. Have no idea what this works.


----------



## snowysnow (Feb 26, 2017)

I got in as well. Just heard back. Congratulations everyone. 

Has anyone gotten any info about financial aid and scholarships tho? That information wasn't a part of my letter.


----------



## A (Feb 26, 2017)

snowysnow said:


> I got in as well. Just heard back. Congratulations everyone.
> 
> Has anyone gotten any info about financial aid and scholarships tho? That information wasn't a part of my letter.




Congratulations! Are you international?


----------



## snowysnow (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm based in the US but I'm not a us citizen. I hope you hear something back soon!


----------



## cinebella (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi guys! I got my acceptance letter this morning too around 5am! I'm a domestic student from Florida.


----------



## lianlee (Feb 26, 2017)

cinebella said:


> Hi guys! I got my acceptance letter this morning too around 5am! I'm a domestic student from Florida.



Congratulations!!!


----------



## lianlee (Feb 26, 2017)

Seeing several people get the decisions this morning, I really wonder whether they have already sent out all acceptances...


----------



## cinebella (Feb 26, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Seeing several people get the decisions this morning, I really wonder whether they have already sent out all acceptances...


 I don't know if they have. It was a really early email, and I'm not too sure if they do it in burst, or rolling admission. 

I do know that I didn't get any info on my financial aid and that will let me decide if I'm going or not.


----------



## Kira (Feb 26, 2017)

Congrats, everyone!!! Make sure to update the Google document with your acceptances


----------



## raechen (Feb 26, 2017)

snowysnow said:


> I'm based in the US but I'm not a us citizen. I hope you hear something back soon!


Congrats!!
As I know international applicants get no chance to gain scholarships before enrollment. So my letter contains only some financial support info but no scholarship thing.


----------



## mbosma (Feb 26, 2017)

In the past, have the emails been sent out over the course of a few days?


----------



## lianlee (Feb 26, 2017)

mbosma said:


> In the past, have the emails been sent out over the course of a few days?



Usually it took several days for them to send out acceptances, but it seems they usually send acceptance first and rejection last...


----------



## lianlee (Feb 26, 2017)

raechen said:


> Congrats!!
> As I know international applicants get no chance to gain scholarships before enrollment. So my letter contains only some financial support info but no scholarship thing.



Hey did you check the scholarship page before? 

Although I didn't hear anything back, I remembered the school has sent us an email which has scholarship information, and there are several fellowships that could be given to international students. Did you fill the scholarship application out?


----------



## raechen (Feb 26, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Hey did you check the scholarship page before?
> 
> Although I didn't hear anything back, I remembered the school has sent us an email which has scholarship information, and there are several fellowships that could be given to international students. Did you fill the scholarship application out?



I remembered that email but I didn't apply for one cuz none of them was available for me. Maybe I missed some important information.



snowysnow said:


> I'm based in the US but I'm not a us citizen. I hope you hear something back soon!


It is said that scholarship info would be attached in the formal admission. And the letters int applicants received these day are only academic eligible notifications. So you could wait for the formal notification if you applied scholarships before.


----------



## mbosma (Feb 27, 2017)

On the YOU.SC. page, does anyone still have the financial aid section asking for housing and enrollment forms to be completed? I haven't been accepted, but was wondering if that needed to be filled out.


----------



## mbosma (Feb 27, 2017)

Also wondering if those accepted applied "priority" or regular (nov. 15).


----------



## Jason Hedy (Feb 27, 2017)

I haven't received an acceptance, and it still appears when you click on the financial aid forms/application page.  It says to complete the forms only if you're planning on getting Federal Direct PLUS Loans and not scholarship funds.  I would still do it, nobody's received rejection letters yet as far as I know so there's still a chance!


----------



## mbosma (Feb 27, 2017)

Jason Hedy said:


> I haven't received an acceptance, and it still appears when you click on the financial aid forms/application page.  It says to complete the forms only if you're planning on getting Federal Direct PLUS Loans and not scholarship funds.  I would still do it, nobody's received rejection letters yet as far as I know so there's still a chance!


So even if we don't know where we would be living?/ I applied for scholarship as well.


----------



## Jason Hedy (Feb 27, 2017)

mbosma said:


> So even if we don't know where we would be living?/ I applied for scholarship as well.



Just checked it out, and it only appears to ask you if you're going to be living with a relative, with parents, in USC housing, or in Non-USC housing.  So it isn't necessarily a specific location from my understanding, just a general "what do you expect your housing situation to look like" so they can allocate funds accordingly via Direct PLUS loans.  I would still fill it out just in case.


----------



## Meryam (Feb 27, 2017)

lianlee said:


> It seems there is another domestic applicant got accepted too based on the sheet. So only three people get accepted today?


Hey there, 

I'm a domestic student and I got my letter today. Accepted. Check the portal. I didn't receive an email.


----------



## brandon segelke (Feb 27, 2017)

Meryam said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm a domestic student and I got my letter today. Accepted. Check the portal. I didn't receive an email.


where do you check the portal?


----------



## mbosma (Feb 27, 2017)

Congrats!! What time did you check the portal and find out?


----------



## Meryam (Feb 27, 2017)

mbosma said:


> Congrats!! What time did you check the portal and find out?


Thank you 

They sent you an email after you applied--

Thank you for registering an account with you.usc.edu. You can log in at youSC with the following information:


----------



## Meryam (Feb 27, 2017)

It will look like this:


----------



## A (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks like you got the decision over the weekend like the others @Meryam. Congratulations!


----------



## lianlee (Feb 27, 2017)

Meryam said:


> It will look like this:



Congrats!!!

It seems they actually sent you the decision on Feb.25, which is same as other accepted applicants?


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 27, 2017)

Meryam said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm a domestic student and I got my letter today. Accepted. Check the portal. I didn't receive an email.



 Yay @Meryam ! Congrats to you!


----------



## mbosma (Feb 27, 2017)

Starting to give up on hearing back. Nothing


----------



## brandon segelke (Feb 27, 2017)

mbosma said:


> Starting to give up on hearing back. Nothing


same...time to be realistic and plan the next move. Better to be surprised than, give all this wasted energy on hope.


----------



## mbosma (Feb 27, 2017)

Somebody else was accepted...without an interview on the 24th. But it doesn't look like anybody was accepted today.


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 27, 2017)

(just to make sure you are human)

93 - 27 + 67.13 - 0000.136 x 2.79  =


----------



## lianlee (Feb 27, 2017)

mbosma said:


> Starting to give up on hearing back. Nothing



Same... I don't want to be negative, but I really think they have already sent out all acceptances based on the number of people who are already accepted now, we can't expect all accepted students know this forum, but there are already 7 or 8 people got accepted here, I bet there is a much larger number of students who are accepted but don't know this forum.. I guess I just need to move on lol


----------



## yeahyeah (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks like I'll be following "reapply for years until I get in" path with how things are going...


----------



## Shiyi (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello everyone, first time posting here
I'm an international student and I was interviewed on February 5th. I see some people have received their acceptances. I'm wondering if there are people who were interviewed but still haven't got any decisions from USC?
According to the tracking sheets from the last two years, people who were interviewed rarely got rejects from USC. Hope it is a good sign. I am refreshing my portal like crazy


----------



## shuyi (Feb 28, 2017)

Shiyi said:


> Hello everyone, first time posting here
> I'm an international student and I was interviewed on February 5th. I see some people have received their acceptances. I'm wondering if there are people who were interviewed but still haven't got any decisions from USC?
> According to the tracking sheets from the last two years, people who were interviewed rarely got rejects from USC. Hope it is a good sign. I am refreshing my portal like crazy



Hi, surprised to see your name, nearly mistaking it for mine. Notice you come from China, too. Hardly see someone coming from the same country as me here. I apply for USC screenwriting.


----------



## Meryam (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey all,

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone on this portal. I think it is such a beautiful community, example of solidarity, and I am incredibly heartened by the words of encouragement throughout these pages. 

If it didn't shake out for you this year, but you are thinking about reapplying next year, I would love to be a resource. I'm considering writing something longer, if you think it would be helpful, about my approach to the application and tips to consider. 

Don't be discouraged if this year was not your year, it is not a reflection of you as a person, nor is it an indictment of your potential. This process is subjective and the best thing you can do is take some time to process and then get back up and make the most out of what is in front of you. 

I applied to 11 undergraduate schools and got denied from 10. Rejection sucks. But I know for a fact that I wouldn't be where I am today if I had gotten what I wanted back then. 

All the best to those still waiting to hear back.


----------



## veratin (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, first time posting as well~
I got accepted to USC, surprisingly. I found the decision on youSC yesterday which the date said Feb.25, and the email only came in a few hours ago. So who knows how it works lol. 
Hang in there guys, and maybe the good news will come real soon!!!


----------



## Shiyi (Feb 28, 2017)

shuyi said:


> Hi, surprised to see your name, nearly mistaking it for mine. Notice you come from China, too. Hardly see someone coming from the same country as me here. I apply for USC screenwriting.


Best of luck


----------



## Shiyi (Feb 28, 2017)

veratin said:


> Hi everyone, first time posting as well~
> I got accepted to USC, surprisingly. I found the decision on youSC yesterday which the date said Feb.25, and the email only came in a few hours ago. So who knows how it works lol.
> Hang in there guys, and maybe the good news will come real soon!!!


Congratulations!!! You are from China too!
Were you interviewed? Or just got accepted without interview?
Anyway keep waiting for the decision...


----------



## shuyi (Feb 28, 2017)

veratin said:


> Hi everyone, first time posting as well~
> I got accepted to USC, surprisingly. I found the decision on youSC yesterday which the date said Feb.25, and the email only came in a few hours ago. So who knows how it works lol.
> Hang in there guys, and maybe the good news will come real soon!!!



Congrats!
There are more Chinese here, excited!


----------



## veratin (Feb 28, 2017)

Shiyi said:


> Congratulations!!! You are from China too!
> Were you interviewed? Or just got accepted without interview?
> Anyway keep waiting for the decision...


Thanks! I had my interview on Jan. 31, although the Professor stressed that it wasn't an interview......
Anyway, best luck to you!


----------



## veratin (Feb 28, 2017)

shuyi said:


> Congrats!
> There are more Chinese here, excited!


Hi, I'm excited, too!


----------



## Shiyi (Feb 28, 2017)

veratin said:


> Thanks! I had my interview on Jan. 31, although the Professor stressed that it wasn't an interview......
> Anyway, best luck to you!


Thanks! Hoping for the best!


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 28, 2017)

veratin said:


> Hi everyone, first time posting as well~
> I got accepted to USC, surprisingly. I found the decision on youSC yesterday which the date said Feb.25, and the email only came in a few hours ago. So who knows how it works lol.
> 
> Hang in there guys, and maybe the good news will come real soon!!!



 Well done @veratin ! Super exciting!


----------



## lianlee (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey can anybody log into their yousc account and check their decision status? I couldn't process the decision page anymore lol


----------



## yeahyeah (Feb 28, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Hey can anybody log into their yousc account and check their decision status? I couldn't process the decision page anymore lol



Same on my end, no worries.


----------



## lianlee (Feb 28, 2017)

yeahyeah said:


> Same on my end, no worries.


I am wondering whether they're updating our decisions now lol


----------



## Timothy (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello everyone, this is my first time posting on the blog-
My understanding is that they generally notify those who are accepted first, and then those who are wait listed; so unless someone has reported being wait listed, there is still a chance of that. Congratulations to everyone who got in! My friend in the program was told that the incoming class is very international and includes many Asian filmmakers, so this class will be very fun and diverse. Best wishes to all of you! Also I haven't gotten in, but intend to reapply if I don't make the cut; I'm very excited to have found this community!


----------



## yeahyeah (Feb 28, 2017)

lianlee said:


> I am wondering whether they're updating our decisions now lol


Somebody hold me...


----------



## Timothy (Feb 28, 2017)

Meryam said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you to everyone on this portal. I think it is such a beautiful community, example of solidarity, and I am incredibly heartened by the words of encouragement throughout these pages.
> 
> ...




Thanks Meryam, 

I just discovered this community and I think its great. If I don't make the cut I'll be reapplying next year and would greatly welcome your input!


----------



## yeahyeah (Feb 28, 2017)

Timothy said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first time posting on the blog-
> My understanding is that they generally notify those who are accepted first, and then those who are wait listed; so unless someone has reported being wait listed, there is still a chance of that. Congratulations to everyone who got in! My friend in the program was told that the incoming class is very international and includes many Asian filmmakers, so this class will be very fun and diverse. Best wishes to all of you! Also I haven't gotten in, but intend to reapply if I don't make the cut; I'm very excited to have found this community!



I'm new here, too. Former lurker. Welcome! I'll be reapplying until I get in, that's for sure.


----------



## yeahyeah (Feb 28, 2017)

Am I correct in believing that USC does not waitlist but rather has "spring admission"? Under Spring Admission, is a spot guaranteed?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 28, 2017)

yeahyeah said:


> Am I correct in believing that USC does not waitlist but rather has "spring admission"? Under Spring Admission, is a spot guaranteed?
> 
> Thanks everyone.


@yeahyeah 

Yes I believe you are correct. From what I understand all those "wait listed" are guaranteed Spring admission. I believe that those notifications go out later than Fall admissions; this is just based on what my peer in the program told me.


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 28, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Hey can anybody log into their yousc account and check their decision status? I couldn't process the decision page anymore lol


 
I can't access it either.   *cries*


----------



## mbosma (Feb 28, 2017)

Same here.. Maybe some will be waitlisted ?


----------



## Timothy (Feb 28, 2017)

patchoooli said:


> I can't access it either.   *cries*



Same, I can't access it


----------



## lianlee (Feb 28, 2017)

mbosma said:


> Same here.. Maybe some will be waitlisted ?


I feel like the decisions will come out tonight


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 28, 2017)

lianlee said:


> I feel like the decisions will come out tonight



hahahhah! We have ALL literally lost the plot.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 28, 2017)

Moonlight taught us that it's not over till it's over!


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 28, 2017)

Maybe they're updating the sums. Making them harder. So we can't log in so easily. Scientific equations next.


----------



## A (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm ready for this


----------



## mbosma (Feb 28, 2017)

I can get in now


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 28, 2017)

A said:


> I'm ready for this



Ah hahahahahahaha


----------



## A (Feb 28, 2017)

USC login be like


----------



## A (Feb 28, 2017)

I can keep going..


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 28, 2017)

mbosma said:


> I can get in now



Me too @mbosma and no news. *cries again*


----------



## Timothy (Feb 28, 2017)

mbosma said:


> I can get in now


I was able to access as well, and no news yet!


----------



## ASF (Mar 1, 2017)

Anybody heard for the waitlist yet? Just hoping for that at this point.

Also, seems like they offered more interviews relative to previous years.


----------



## veratin (Mar 1, 2017)

patchoooli said:


> Well done @veratin ! Super exciting!


Thanks!


----------



## lianlee (Mar 1, 2017)

ASF said:


> Anybody heard for the waitlist yet? Just hoping for that at this point.
> 
> Also, seems like they offered more interviews relative to previous years.



I didn't hear anything back... 

I am also only hoping for that too, yes I feel like they almost give everybody an interview


----------



## yeahyeah (Mar 1, 2017)

lianlee said:


> I didn't hear anything back...
> 
> I am also only hoping for that too, yes I feel like they almost give everybody an interview



I didn't get one which is a shame. I feel I could have better ariculated myself as a filmmaker verbally than through essays alone. Oh well...


----------



## ireneyang (Mar 1, 2017)

Hey guys, I just called Susan, the SCA Director of Admissions and she said to firstly check youSC portal (like we're doing every second), and if no message there, then the decision hasn't been made yet; all decisions will be sent out by next week. 
I know this is not too much of a relief, for the waiting is far more agonizing than a rejection itself; but hey, anything is possible until you see the letter! Hang in there!


----------



## yeahyeah (Mar 1, 2017)

ireneyang said:


> Hey guys, I just called Susan, the SCA Director of Admissions and she said to firstly check youSC portal (like we're doing every second), and if no message there, then the decision hasn't been made yet; all decisions will be sent out by next week.
> I know this is not too much of a relief, for the waiting is far more agonizing than a rejection itself; but hey, anything is possible until you see the letter! Hang in there!



Thanks for hooking us up with that bittersweet information.


----------



## coffeeteaandme (Mar 1, 2017)

ireneyang said:


> Hey guys, I just called Susan, the SCA Director of Admissions and she said to firstly check youSC portal (like we're doing every second), and if no message there, then the decision hasn't been made yet; all decisions will be sent out by next week.
> I know this is not too much of a relief, for the waiting is far more agonizing than a rejection itself; but hey, anything is possible until you see the letter! Hang in there!


At least we know for better or worse the wait will be over by end of next week! My guess is that they'll send out waitlist notifications and any remaining acceptance notifications this weekend. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ASF (Mar 1, 2017)

ireneyang said:


> Hey guys, I just called Susan, the SCA Director of Admissions and she said to firstly check youSC portal (like we're doing every second), and if no message there, then the decision hasn't been made yet; all decisions will be sent out by next week.
> I know this is not too much of a relief, for the waiting is far more agonizing than a rejection itself; but hey, anything is possible until you see the letter! Hang in there!


Interesting. Thanks for being so proactive. Not to be blindly optimistic here, but theoretically acceptances could still be going out then I guess if she's honest about "decisions not being made yet"...


----------



## lianlee (Mar 1, 2017)

yeahyeah said:


> I didn't get one which is a shame. I feel I could have better ariculated myself as a filmmaker verbally than through essays alone. Oh well...



don't be discouraged by the absence of interview!!

There was an applicant who was accepted without interview a week ago!

And even for me,  I don't really consider my interview as an interview, I will consider it more like a call to check some of my information lol


----------



## lianlee (Mar 1, 2017)

ireneyang said:


> Hey guys, I just called Susan, the SCA Director of Admissions and she said to firstly check youSC portal (like we're doing every second), and if no message there, then the decision hasn't been made yet; all decisions will be sent out by next week.
> I know this is not too much of a relief, for the waiting is far more agonizing than a rejection itself; but hey, anything is possible until you see the letter! Hang in there!



Thank you so much!!! It is very helpful! 

Although I still think they have already sent out all acceptances haha


----------



## lianlee (Mar 1, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Hey you don't need to be discouraged by the absence of interview!!
> 
> There was an applicant who was accepted without interview a week ago!
> 
> And even for me,  I don't really consider my interview as an interview, I will consider it more like a call to check some of my information lol


----------



## FSprospect2017 (Mar 1, 2017)

Peter Stark Wait List has been sent out by email!


----------



## yeahyeah (Mar 1, 2017)

FSprospect2017 said:


> Peter Stark Wait List has been sent out by email!


Still nothing on my end.


----------



## lianlee (Mar 1, 2017)

yeahyeah said:


> Still nothing on my end.



Nothing too lol


----------



## patchoooli (Mar 1, 2017)

I mean. If I don't get in, on the positive side, my maths will be better. So... 

No. You're right. It would still suck.


5 X ? = 256.392 though


----------



## mbosma (Mar 1, 2017)

Ah, sitting, waiting, wishing.


----------



## mbosma (Mar 2, 2017)

Just to clarify , did everyone fill out the housing and enrollment form on FAST?


----------



## Timothy (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank you all for being so proactive! Fingers crossed!


mbosma said:


> Just to clarify , did everyone fill out the housing and enrollment form on FAST?



I haven't done that yet


----------



## patchoooli (Mar 2, 2017)

mbosma said:


> Just to clarify , did everyone fill out the housing and enrollment form on FAST?



No. What am I missing? What's FAST?


----------



## cinebella (Mar 2, 2017)

patchoooli said:


> No. What am I missing? What's FAST?


 i think he means financial aid student ____ i thought it was the portal but i dont know what the T stands for I guess.


----------



## mbosma (Mar 3, 2017)

Financial Aid Summary and Tasks


----------



## ASF (Mar 3, 2017)

That wasn't mandatory correct? Was under the impression it's not a requirement.


----------



## lianlee (Mar 3, 2017)

Does anybody hear anything back recently?


----------



## lianlee (Mar 3, 2017)

ASF said:


> That wasn't mandatory correct? Was under the impression it's not a requirement.


 It isn't required unless you want be considered for the financial aid I guess?


----------



## mbosma (Mar 3, 2017)

I haven't heard a peep. This wait is agonizing.


----------



## patchoooli (Mar 3, 2017)

lianlee said:


> It isn't required unless you want be considered for the financial aid I guess?



Oh i see. Thanks. Yeah im international so i didnt have to do that. 

I know. The waiting. . . . :-/


----------



## A (Mar 3, 2017)

I get the feeling that the next wave of decisions will go out this weekend..


----------



## patchoooli (Mar 3, 2017)

A said:


> I get the feeling that the next wave of decisions will go out this weekend..



me too...


----------



## patchoooli (Mar 4, 2017)

I get ones like this and laugh ...and then find myself double checking my answer because messing it up would be so cringe


----------



## SKan (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi, I'm an international Student from Pakistan. I should probably have written this earlier but I applied for an MFA in Film Production and I still have heard no word from any of the universities that I applied to (USC, UCLA, NYU). 
I just want to know if it's too late to keep hoping?


----------



## Yibashicong (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey guys, I just got my admission letter via you.usc.edu as I checked this morning and it's dated 3/4/2017. I got a letter last Sunday at around 2am saying that I was "academically eligible" but as an international student I need to provide them with my proof of financial support and copy of my passport. So I did. And then I got the letter just now. 

Just an update for whoever's still waiting out there. 

Fight on!


----------



## Timothy (Mar 6, 2017)

Yibashicong said:


> Hey guys, I just got my admission letter via you.usc.edu as I checked this morning and it's dated 3/4/2017. I got a letter last Sunday at around 2am saying that I was "academically eligible" but as an international student I need to provide them with my proof of financial support and copy of my passport. So I did. And then I got the letter just now.
> 
> Just an update for whoever's still waiting out there.
> 
> Fight on!



Congratulations to you! Thank you for the information!


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2017)

Yibashicong said:


> Hey guys, I just got my admission letter via you.usc.edu as I checked this morning and it's dated 3/4/2017. I got a letter last Sunday at around 2am saying that I was "academically eligible" but as an international student I need to provide them with my proof of financial support and copy of my passport. So I did. And then I got the letter just now.
> 
> Just an update for whoever's still waiting out there.
> 
> Fight on!



Congrats! You should add it to the tracker.

Graduate Film School Applications 2017


----------



## Timothy (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey everyone, 

Do we know if anyone has been wait-listed aka granted Spring admission? Congrats to everyone who has made it so far!


----------



## Nick02 (Mar 6, 2017)

I was waitlisted for Spring 2017, then USC moved my application for Fall 2017 and it looks like I'm not going to be accepted for Fall 2017. Anybody know if they reject people who were waitlisted the past semester? This is actually leaving a really bad taste in my mouth with the school. They seem to be contradicting everything they have been telling me.


----------



## A (Mar 6, 2017)

Nick02 said:


> I was waitlisted for Spring 2017, then USC moved my application for Fall 2017 and it looks like I'm not going to be accepted for Fall 2017. Anybody know if they reject people who were waitlisted the past semester? This is actually leaving a really bad taste in my mouth with the school. They seem to be contradicting everything they have been telling me.



Woah that sounds like a really bad experience.. wth happened?? Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Nick02 (Mar 6, 2017)

A said:


> Woah that sounds like a really bad experience.. wth happened?? Sorry to hear that.



Not sure what happened. I even had two interviews both times. Both professors said they were extremely impressed with my work and that I was extremely knowledgable in the field. Is this an example of being "over qualified"? I really never enjoyed that excuse. If it doesn't look up, I'm just going to have to join the Local 600. If I'm waitlisted twice, it would be good because of the supposed "spring admission". But it would make me question what USC is really looking for in their candidates. I already got union ACs and DPs telling me it's a waste of time before I even applied to the school. I really don't see many guys on union sets working that went to film school in general whether it be Local 600 or DGA. A lot of the really big dogs just mock others who went to film school. So it's really strange. I wanted to learn more on directing and working with actors, working with screenwriters, and have a way to create projects in a community, rather than be on set doing a non-creative task and having to figure out ways and spend years moving up. But IDK, the silence is really baffling.


----------



## Nick02 (Mar 6, 2017)

The silence from SC that is. Even emailed a member.


----------



## A (Mar 6, 2017)

Nick02 said:


> Not sure what happened. I even had two interviews both times. Both professors said they were extremely impressed with my work and that I was extremely knowledgable in the field. Is this an example of being "over qualified"? I really never enjoyed that excuse. If it doesn't look up, I'm just going to have to join the Local 600. If I'm waitlisted twice, it would be good because of the supposed "spring admission". But it would make me question what USC is really looking for in their candidates. I already got union ACs and DPs telling me it's a waste of time before I even applied to the school. I really don't see many guys on union sets working that went to film school in general whether it be Local 600 or DGA. A lot of the really big dogs just mock others who went to film school. So it's really strange. I wanted to learn more on directing and working with actors, working with screenwriters, and have a way to create projects in a community, rather than be on set doing a non-creative task and having to figure out ways and spend years moving up. But IDK, the silence is really baffling.



I was always under the impression that  being waitlisted meant a guarantee for Spring admission? What did USC say about moving your application to Fall?

As far as the over qualified thing.. idk. I had a buddy who had an impressive resume and was still accepted into SC grad (first try).


----------



## Nick02 (Mar 6, 2017)

A said:


> I was always under the impression that  being waitlisted meant a guarantee for Spring admission? What did USC say about moving your application to Fall?
> 
> As far as the over qualified thing.. idk. I had a buddy who had an impressive resume and was still accepted into SC grad (first try).



If you are waitlisted from Spring, they don't guarantee you admission for Fall. They just move your application from Spring to Fall, and treat your application like a new application....I was feeling a bit perplexed on that, seeing some of the applicants videos that got accepted. I guess, I don't have a typical "I did my bachelors in film" background. I did my bachelors and my first master's in business. But all of my jobs have always been film related, and they have been extremely high profile jobs. Some jobs I guarantee you've seen on TV and/or theaters. I really don't want this to be a who's "gun" is bigger contest. Just because you have an impressive resume doesn't mean you'll get in. They definitely look at other things. Some things are based off of ethnicity(certain ethnicities, I don't think they really treat all minority groups equal unfortunately), gender, country of origin, what you've done in your life outside of film, any life changing experiences like fighting off sharks or defeating lizard people, etc. hahahaha


----------



## ASF (Mar 7, 2017)

Sounds like a raw deal all around. 

I think we can still all hold out hope for the waitlist - at this point it doesn't appear anybody has been waitlisted yet.


----------



## cinebella (Mar 7, 2017)

Nick02 said:


> If you are waitlisted from Spring, they don't guarantee you admission for Fall. They just move your application from Spring to Fall, and treat your application like a new application....I was feeling a bit perplexed on that, seeing some of the applicants videos that got accepted. I guess, I don't have a typical "I did my bachelors in film" background. I did my bachelors and my first master's in business. But all of my jobs have always been film related, and they have been extremely high profile jobs. Some jobs I guarantee you've seen on TV and/or theaters. I really don't want this to be a who's "gun" is bigger contest. Just because you have an impressive resume doesn't mean you'll get in. They definitely look at other things. Some things are based off of ethnicity(certain ethnicities, I don't think they really treat all minority groups equal unfortunately), gender, country of origin, what you've done in your life outside of film, any life changing experiences like fighting off sharks or defeating lizard people, etc. hahahaha



I'm going to be bluntly honest and say that youre coming off really entitled. You're coming onto a thread about the film school that you're trying to apply through in an environment where everyone here is supporting one another talking about how "the big dogs on film sets say its a waste." 
I mean I hope that you get what you want out of life, I'd just suggest you be a little more positive about yourself and less pompous. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Nick02 (Mar 7, 2017)

cinebella said:


> I'm going to be bluntly honest and say that youre coming off really entitled. You're coming onto a thread about the film school that you're trying to apply through in an environment where everyone here is supporting one another talking about how "the big dogs on film sets say its a waste."
> I mean I hope that you get what you want out of life, I'd just suggest you be a little more positive about yourself and less pompous. Just some food for thought.



Uhhhh, I personally didn't say it was a waste. I literally said what I have been told by union guys on multiple sets. These are the guys that actually get the multi-million dollar jobs and hire the hands on set. Slow your roll. I know it's not pleasant to hear, it sucks. I clearly applied, so I don't personally think it's a waste, because you are given a chance to explore different disciplines further. And I don't personally think anyone is wasting their time.


----------



## icygee (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## A (Mar 7, 2017)

icygee said:


>


lol


----------



## A (Mar 7, 2017)

Nick02 said:


> Uhhhh, I personally didn't say it was a waste. I literally said what I have been told by union guys on multiple sets. These are the guys that actually get the multi-million dollar jobs and hire the hands on set. Slow your roll. I know it's not pleasant to hear, it sucks. I clearly applied, so I don't personally think it's a waste, because you are given a chance to explore different disciplines further. And I don't personally think anyone is wasting their time.



Yeah dude I know what you mean. I've worked a few sets too and that's usually the general vibe with union dudes. I mean? You really don't need to do school if you're planning on doing grip, etc. You need to just work the set life. 

That's cool dude, what kind of projects have you worked? Did you ever work with Fox? I knew a Nick... 1st AD...

As far as school, I'm on the same boat. Finding what it is I really enjoy (you and I both know working on a paid set isn't the time and place to be experimenting). Grad school is a good and safe environment to find that calling. Good luck man. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Nick02 (Mar 7, 2017)

A said:


> Yeah dude I know what you mean. I've worked a few sets too and that's usually the general vibe with union dudes. I mean? You really don't need to do school if you're planning on doing grip, etc. You need to just work the set life.
> 
> That's cool dude, what kind of projects have you worked? Did you ever work with Fox? I knew a Nick... 1st AD...
> 
> As far as school, I'm on the same boat. Finding what it is I really enjoy (you and I both know working on a paid set isn't the time and place to be experimenting). Grad school is a good and safe environment to find that calling. Good luck man. Hoping for the best!



Exactly, unfortunately it's extremely rare to be a director or DP out of film school. So you have to be an AC or AD, or a PA before you can get to those positions. Film school doesn't guarantee you will get to higher positions, SC professors say this all the time.  It's the reality of things. Working on lower positions and working your way up on set doesn't guarantee anything either, you can get stuck in a position and be hired only as that position for the rest of your career. It's tough and just straight up the reality. But i guess I'm pompous for just trying to help others know what to expect. It's really about who you know, luck, and wealth. Going to school can only help you learn and open a few more doors, but it can be a burden because of finances.... unless your family is rich. Good luck to you man and every one else!


----------



## Meryam (Mar 8, 2017)

cinebella said:


> I'm going to be bluntly honest and say that youre coming off really entitled. You're coming onto a thread about the film school that you're trying to apply through in an environment where everyone here is supporting one another talking about how "the big dogs on film sets say its a waste."
> I mean I hope that you get what you want out of life, I'd just suggest you be a little more positive about yourself and less pompous. Just some food for thought.



Cinebella,

I think your criticism comes off well-tempered and measured. And Nick, if getting into USC is something that is really important to you, (and I say this in care and 100% sincerity), you may really benefit from some introspection as cinebella suggested. (If you could take or leave USC, than by all means, disregard me.)

I, for one, feel incredibly grateful and humbled to have been accepted to USC. I too, have a lot of experience and a strong resume (and a degree in business, not film). However, I never felt entitled to this program. USC is literally the most respected (and competitive) program. in. the. world. Full stop. I knew that despite my experience, I was going to be applying alongside the most talented, well-deserving people. in. the. world. Full stop. And because I realized that, I spent an obscene amount of time on my application. I worked every single weekend for nearly a year to make sure my application (from recommendations to the personal statement) was the best it could be. Had I felt entitled to the program, I wouldn't have worked as hard. 
Which is why it puzzles me when people imply that if they weren't personally accepted there must be something wrong with the school. Hopefully you can understand why your comments (whether or not you intended them to come across this way) made it seem that 1. you are more deserving than the people that got accepted and 2. that you felt this was an appropriate forum to minimize the effort and achievement of people that just went through this process with "big dogs just mock others who went to film school." And that just doesn't fit with the tone and spirit of this platform. The practical wisdom here, Nick, (and to others that may apply), is that USC takes their community very. seriously. Which is why it has one of the strongest alumni networks in the world. If your reviewer sensed even a hint of entitlement in your personal statement than that may have colored the rest of the application--and it's something you might want to consider investigating if you decide to apply again.

On a closing, more hopeful note, to those on the waitlist, I'd thought you might like to know that at least one spot has officially opened. I declined my offer in favor of Peter Stark (it was just a better fit for what I want to do personally, but I would have been honored to go to either program). I hope our programs interact so I can meet some of you in person. You are all incredibly well-deserving, thoughtful and kind people and I am so grateful for the opportunity to join you at USC in the Fall.


----------



## brandon segelke (Mar 8, 2017)

Agreed, this idea of entitlement is disrespectful. I guarantee you are not the only one in here who dreams of this opportunity. Who dreams about telling stories every single night. My undergrad was in filmmaking, and I've spent every waking moment since then making films, and working on professional sets. It looks like Im not going to get in either, and I guarantee there are 100's who are in this same boat. Filmmaking is an art and a lifestyle not some job, if you cant be a filmmaker without these programs, then you wern't one to begin with. Best of luck to all of you, I really admire this community.


----------



## Nick02 (Mar 8, 2017)

Meryam said:


> Cinebella,
> 
> I think your criticism comes off well-tempered and measured. And Nick, if getting into USC is something that is really important to you, (and I say this in care and 100% sincerity), you may really benefit from some introspection as cinebella suggested. (If you could take or leave USC, than by all means, disregard me.)
> 
> ...



Going to be make things very simple:

1. You're taking things personal.
2. You don't know me at all.
3. I didn't say it was waste, union folks on set did.
4. USC isn't the all or nothing answer, to some folks who believe so. They should not feel so limited.
5. You're ignoring the prestige, network, and power of other applicants' film schools, AFI, NYU, etc.
6. Sometimes you're going to hear things you don't want to hear, be ready. There's a great deal of criticism in film school.


----------



## ASF (Mar 8, 2017)

Meryam said:


> Cinebella,
> 
> I think your criticism comes off well-tempered and measured. And Nick, if getting into USC is something that is really important to you, (and I say this in care and 100% sincerity), you may really benefit from some introspection as cinebella suggested. (If you could take or leave USC, than by all means, disregard me.)
> 
> ...



Do you know if people were waitlisted already?


----------



## Meryam (Mar 8, 2017)

ASF said:


> Do you know if people were waitlisted already?



I'm sorry, but I don't know. Maybe check past threads? I thought I heard that those notifications went out, but do not take my word for it!


----------



## ASF (Mar 8, 2017)

Meryam said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't know. Maybe check past threads? I thought I heard that those notifications went out, but do not take my word for it!



Hope not haha. Based on this thread and the Google tracking sheet, it doesn't look like anybody has been waitlisted. Maybe you heard from someone else?


----------



## Meryam (Mar 8, 2017)

Nick02 said:


> Going to be make things very simple:
> 
> 1. You're taking things personal.
> 2. You don't know me at all.
> ...



Good luck to you, Nick.

#6 Literally made me laugh out loud. Thank you for the advice, Nick. (And for making things simple for me because I only know how digest things if they're written out in a Buzzfeed listicle form.) I can tell you meant that sincerely and without the slightest hint of condescension. You know, as a first-generation college graduate that was raised by a single mom in a working-poor town, I've developed a pretty tough skin along the way. But thanks for the reminder, darling. I'll try not to crumble when I hear something that hurts my feelings. 

#tryingrealhardnottobepetty #onsecondthought #fuckit #pettylife


----------



## lolfilmstuffok (Mar 8, 2017)

........ BLOOP!!!!!! dragggg ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meryam (Mar 8, 2017)

ASF said:


> Hope not haha. Based on this thread and the Google tracking sheet, it doesn't look like anybody has been waitlisted. Maybe you heard from someone else?


I may have been getting confused with the Peter Stark thread. So, I apologize! I did not mean to freak you out with misinformation!


----------



## Nick02 (Mar 8, 2017)

Meryam said:


> Good luck to you, Nick.
> 
> #6 Literally made me laugh out loud. Thank you for the advice, Nick. (And for making things simple for me because I only know how digest things if they're written out in a Buzzfeed listicle form.) I can tell you meant that sincerely and without the slightest hint of condescension. You know, as a first-generation college graduate that was raised by a single mom in a working-poor town, I've developed a pretty tough skin along the way. But thanks for the reminder, darling. I'll try not to crumble when I hear something that hurts my feelings.
> 
> #tryingrealhardnottobepetty #onsecondthought #fuckit #pettylife



Continues to take it personal.... explains why they aren't taking it personal.... their true colors end up showing. Good luck honey.


----------



## icygee (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## lolfilmstuffok (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## jazzterrible (Mar 8, 2017)

Nick02 said:


> Continues to take it personal....pretends to laugh it off
> 
> 
> Continues to take it personal.... explains why they aren't taking it personal.... their true colors end up showing. Good luck honey.


TBH, with an attitude like Nick's, i would be super bummed out if i were to be in the same creative peer group with this kind of demeanor. nightmare. 

everyone's been super supportive of one another, and more importantly, non-hostile. let's try and keep it that way, and keep the b.s. for your mother.


----------



## Nick02 (Mar 8, 2017)

jazzterrible said:


> TBH, with an attitude like Nick's, i would be super bummed out if i were to be in the same creative peer group with this kind of demeanor. nightmare.
> 
> everyone's been super supportive of one another, and more importantly, non-hostile. let's try and keep it that way, and keep the b.s. for your mother.



 Yet she puts "darling" and it's cool. Once again makes me question things. Take care.


----------



## lolfilmstuffok (Mar 8, 2017)

Nick02 said:


> Yet she puts "darling" and it's cool. Once again makes me question things. Take care.


 
Now I'm curious - what is it that you're questioning?


----------



## Meryam (Mar 8, 2017)

jazzterrible said:


> TBH, with an attitude like Nick's, i would be super bummed out if i were to be in the same creative peer group with this kind of demeanor. nightmare.
> 
> everyone's been super supportive of one another, and more importantly, non-hostile. let's try and keep it that way, and keep the b.s. for your mother.


I, Username: Meryam, humbly acknowledge my role in this pettiness. I apologize and will return the b.s. to my mother.

I, Username: Meryam, also can't help but post this gif.


----------



## patchoooli (Mar 8, 2017)

I created a thread for the Film school vs no Film school debate - Film School VS No Film School

I really just want to read on this USC MFA thread that people are getting accepted, waitlisted or its over. ugh. I know everyone is stressed out to the max.


----------



## Nick02 (Mar 8, 2017)

lolfilmstuffok said:


> Now I'm curious - what is it that you're questioning?



How grounded in reality some folks are... and if they honestly think that they won't see any negative backlash on sets outside of film school. The fact that I'm being called entitled for just stating actual behavior and quotes on multiple sets by professionals with years of experience. Not even my opinions. But it's like "oh you're so entitled for saying things other people with actual set jobs say" Okay? XD I mean seriously I feel like some folks believe USC is the all or nothing way to actually become a director, DP, screenwriter, etc. It's great that they got in, and honestly I hope more people on this forum get in, but ignoring actual situations that will be faced outside or after film school is just straight up harmful. And there are other ways to continue on trying to become a better filmmaker outside of USC for the ones who don't get in. But I'm entitled for saying that.....The logic.

"You know some people on multi-million dollar set say film school is a waste".... Response:


----------



## patchoooli (Mar 8, 2017)

Everyone still waiting for a response from USC, every time anyone posts anything on this list...


----------



## Meryam (Mar 8, 2017)

Nick02 said:


> How grounded in reality some folks are... and if they honestly think that they won't see any negative backlash on sets outside of film school. The fact that I'm being called entitled for just stating actual behavior and quotes on multiple sets by professionals with years of experience. Not even my opinions. But it's like "oh you're so entitled for saying things other people with actual set jobs say" Okay? XD I mean seriously I feel like some folks believe USC is the all or nothing way to actually become a director, DP, screenwriter, etc. It's great that they got in, and honestly I hope more people on this forum get in, but ignoring actual situations that will be faced outside or after film school is just straight up harmful. And there are other ways to continue on trying to become a better filmmaker outside of USC for the ones who don't get in. But I'm entitled for saying that.....The logic.
> 
> "You know some people on multi-million dollar set say film school is a waste".... Response:



Oh man [sigh], you really don't see it. 

You sound entitled because you says things like this: 

"oh you're so entitled for saying things other people *with actual set jobs say*" Most, if not all, of the people on this thread have worked on actual set jobs. 

"You know some people on *multi-million dollar* set say *film school is a waste*" Tell us again, Username: Nick02, how you've worked on multi-million dollar sets. That's all the credibility I need. And yes, please tell me on this forum-that-is-about-supporting-people-applying-to-film-school about how much of a waste it all is. 

We get it, you've worked on *multi-million dollar sets*, you have *actual *set experience (vs. imaginary set experience, I guess), you don't need film school. Great! There is nothing to be upset about! Now, can you please leave us ungrounded, dreamy, film school suckers to our lovely little bubble of good vibes and Mulan memes?


----------



## lolfilmstuffok (Mar 8, 2017)

"NYU (MFA/MBA): Interviewed
USC Cinematic Arts: _*Accepted* _w/ Interview
USC Peter Stark: _*Accepted *_w/Interview"


----------



## Meryam (Mar 8, 2017)

lolfilmstuffok said:


> "NYU (MFA/MBA): Interviewed
> USC Cinematic Arts: Accepted w/ Interview
> USC Peter Stark: Accepted w/Interview"


Oh my god, I love you.


----------



## cinebella (Mar 8, 2017)

Oh god, Nick, please.
I'm not coming for you aggressively because I am trying to be as kind as I possibly can. But you're coming off as pompous by saying things like you're overqualified because you've been on a real film set. I just think its a negative attitude for a very positive environment and you continue to come off as arrogant and entitled.

Just re-read what you write and try to look at how we're reading it.

Also, Meryam, I HOPE I SEE YOU! 
I'll be out there in the fall


----------



## Nick02 (Mar 8, 2017)

Meryam said:


> Oh man [sigh], you really don't see it.
> 
> You sound entitled because you says things like this:
> 
> ...



I really have no idea what you're going on about. You clearly are attacking me for what guys have said on Marvel, FX, HBO, AMC, Fox Studios, Paramount, Disney sets. I personally never said that. I applied to the school and never said it was a waste. There's clearly a benefit to learn other disciplines and grow your network more. What I said is you WILL face backlash from people outside of school. Not sure why you're freaking out. I really hope you don't have these episodes when some guy says this on a job or way worse than what I said.


----------



## cinebella (Mar 8, 2017)

Nick02 said:


> I really have no idea what you're going on about. You clearly are attacking me for what guys have said on Marvel, FX, HBO, AMC, Fox Studios, Paramount, Disney sets. I personally never said that. I applied to the school and never said it was a waste. There's clearly a benefit to learn other disciplines and grow your network more. What I said is you WILL face backlash from people outside of school. Not sure why you're freaking out. I really hope you don't have these episodes when some guy says this on a job or way worse than what I said.



Why is this reminiscent of Sean Spicer telling the press that it wasnt Trump who called it a Muslim Ban, but Trump was quoting the press quoting himself saying the Muslim Ban?

Anyway. It doesnt matter who said it you're bringing it onto the forum and spreading it around to a bunch of people who are hoping to go to film school.


----------



## patchoooli (Mar 8, 2017)

That's it. You're ALL on boom-op duties for a month.


----------



## Nick02 (Mar 8, 2017)

cinebella said:


> Why is this reminiscent of Sean Spicer telling the press that it wasnt Trump who called it a Muslim Ban, but Trump was quoting the press quoting himself saying the Muslim Ban?
> 
> Anyway. It doesnt matter who said you're bringing it onto the forum and spreading it around a bunch of people who are hoping to go to film school.



Alright....so then why would I apply? and ignoring the matter is better? The point isn't that I've been on sets, it's the fact that it's what people on sets are saying.... How dense can one end up being?

*Brings out a problem that you will be faced with*....arrogant and entitled.

You're from miami right? Miami-dade? UM? Ai? Maybe FIU? Maybe some workshops at Filmgate?


----------



## A (Mar 8, 2017)

You guys suck. I'm over here freaking out every time my email shows a new post on this thread. 

How about this.. we drop it till we all receive our decisions?

Or just squash it entirely. Film is a small community.. you're all going to end up working together one day lolol. I'm calling it now.


----------



## Nick02 (Mar 8, 2017)

A said:


> You guys suck. I'm over here freaking out every time my email shows a new post on this thread.
> 
> How about this.. we drop it till we all receive our decisions?
> 
> Or just squash it entirely. Film is a small community.. you're all going to end up working together one day lolol. I'm calling it now.



Copy bro. Take care and good luck to all!!!!


----------



## icygee (Mar 8, 2017)

@patchoooli has had it... OFFICIALLY!!!


----------



## cinebella (Mar 8, 2017)

A said:


> You guys suck. I'm over here freaking out every time my email shows a new post on this thread.
> 
> How about this.. we drop it till we all receive our decisions?
> 
> Or just squash it entirely. Film is a small community.. you're all going to end up working together one day lolol. I'm calling it now.


I guess this must be coming off a bit hostile. I'm just trying to get him to be a bit nicer on the thread. And you're not wrong. One day we might all work together.


----------



## cinebella (Mar 8, 2017)

icygee said:


> @patchoooli has had it... OFFICIALLY!!!


OH MY GOD! I don't even have to click the link but I hear that music in my head. I'm such a Ru girl. Are you excited for the new season?


----------



## Meryam (Mar 8, 2017)

cinebella said:


> Oh god, Nick, please.
> I'm not coming for you aggressively because I am trying to be as kind as I possibly can. But you're coming off as pompous by saying things like you're overqualified because you've been on a real film set. I just think its a negative attitude for a very positive environment and you continue to come off as arrogant and entitled.
> 
> Just re-read what you write and try to look at how we're reading it.
> ...


YAAAS, Cinebella. Congratulations! I would LOVE to see you out there.


----------



## Meryam (Mar 8, 2017)

Nick02 said:


> I really have no idea what you're going on about. You clearly are attacking me for what guys have said on Marvel, FX, HBO, AMC, Fox Studios, Paramount, Disney sets. I personally never said that. I applied to the school and never said it was a waste. There's clearly a benefit to learn other disciplines and grow your network more. What I said is you WILL face backlash from people outside of school. Not sure why you're freaking out. I really hope you don't have these episodes when some guy says this on a job or way worse than what I said.



Jesus Christ, Mary and Joseph, the Pope and the Church of Latter Day Saints,

Thank you, username: Nick02, your concern is duly noted. 

Good luck to everyone waiting to hear back!


----------



## jazzterrible (Mar 9, 2017)

kind of odd no one has heard from waitlist yet?


----------



## ASF (Mar 9, 2017)

jazzterrible said:


> kind of odd no one has heard from waitlist yet?



Haha yeah, I was thinking the same thing. I expected people to hear back about waitlists, and even rejections, based on past years, but at this point, it seems like an anomalous process.


----------



## lianlee (Mar 9, 2017)

ASF said:


> Haha yeah, I was thinking the same thing. I expected people to hear back about waitlists, and even rejections, based on past years, but at this point, it seems like an anomalous process.



Haha they probably are having a huge debate on whom they will put on the waitlist?


----------



## patchoooli (Mar 9, 2017)

meh


----------



## icygee (Mar 9, 2017)

patchoooli said:


> meh View attachment 607


Yesterday I had 3 + 0 = ____ and I sat there for 5 minutes confused. Not my finest moment.


----------



## patchoooli (Mar 9, 2017)

Me. Waiting.


----------



## icygee (Mar 10, 2017)

Hey can someone start some more drama I need to be entertained to distract me from the existential dread of waiting for a decision. Thanks!

- Management


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 10, 2017)

icygee said:


> Hey can someone start some more drama I need to be entertained to distract me from the existential dread of waiting for a decision. Thanks!
> 
> - Management



I think you're a Dick. 

Is that good enough?


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 10, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I think you're a Dick.
> 
> Is that good enough?



I completely disagree, and think YOU'RE actual the dick here BECAUSE you think he is a dick!

(Oh yeah, now we're cooking with fire.)


----------



## Chris W (Mar 10, 2017)

Meryam said:


> If it didn't shake out for you this year, but you are thinking about reapplying next year, I would love to be a resource. I'm considering writing something longer, if you think it would be helpful, about my approach to the application and tips to consider.


A perfect use for our new blog feature. 

Glad you love the site.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 10, 2017)

icygee said:


> Hey can someone start some more drama I need to be entertained to distract me from the existential dread of waiting for a decision. Thanks!
> 
> - Management


May I suggest any of the threads here:

Film School Lounge


----------



## Charlieboy (Mar 11, 2017)

So what is going on? Anybody hear anything?


----------



## lianlee (Mar 11, 2017)

Charlieboy said:


> So what is going on? Anybody hear anything?


NO nothing. I emailed them but no response. I am currently out of the states, can anybody try to call them on Monday? Thanks!


----------



## A (Mar 11, 2017)

lianlee said:


> NO nothing. I emailed them but no response. I am currently out of the states, can anybody try to call them on Monday? Thanks!



Okay, so this is what I got:

Admissions said that Graduate decisions were still in the middle of being released. I called the professor who interviewed me and he said that he submitted his decisions 2 days after we spoke. I'm assuming that the delay is related to finances - scholarship, aid, etc. I have a feeling the admissions office is working to see who needs what financially (and isn't related to professors making decisions).


----------



## lianlee (Mar 11, 2017)

A said:


> Okay, so this is what I got:
> 
> Admissions said that Graduate decisions were still in the middle of being released. I called the professor who interviewed me and he said that he submitted his decisions 2 days after we spoke. I'm assuming that the delay is related to finances - scholarship, aid, etc. I have a feeling the admissions office is working to see who needs what financially (and isn't related to professors making decisions).




Thanks for your information!!
I heard some accepted students talking about financial aids, but it seems nobody asking about scholarship. This is just my assumption, did they send out acceptances to student who didn't apply scholarships first? Or can any accepted student correct me if you did?


----------



## noidonot (Mar 11, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Thanks for your information!!
> I heard some accepted students talking about financial aids, but it seems nobody asking about scholarship. This is just my assumption, did they send out acceptances to student who didn't apply scholarships first? Or can any accepted student correct me if you did?



I'm an international student who submitted the SCA Scholarship application but haven't heard anything regarding scholarships. I got my acceptance via YouSC but haven't received any physical mail so maybe that will include further information? I think it's also likely that we'll get notified about scholarships at a later date. Sorry, I don't have any further information but am also hoping to find out more about that soon!

On a different note, can someone who has received their physical acceptance letter clarify when the Accepted Student day is? (I think someone mentioned there was info about that). These two pages give different dates:
- USC Cinematic Arts | Admitted Graduate Student Day says April 3, 2017
- USC Cinematic Arts | School of Cinematic Arts Events says April 7, 2017
I'm guessing the the former? Thanks!


----------



## lianlee (Mar 13, 2017)

Hey I called the office today, and they told me the decisions were coming out on rolling basis, and we could expect hear something back before April lol. 

Okay, nothing new here...


----------



## ASF (Mar 13, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Hey I called the office today, and they told me the decisions were coming out on rolling basis, and we could expect hear something back before April lol.
> 
> Okay, nothing new here...



Haha now they're saying before April? Oh well. I'm still shocked nobody has even heard back on the waitlist yet.


----------



## lianlee (Mar 13, 2017)

ASF said:


> Haha now they're saying before April? Oh well. I'm still shocked nobody has even heard back on the waitlist yet.



Haha yes. I asked them whether I could expect to hear results by the end of this week, and they didn't say yes or no, and just say I could expect hear results by April lol ...

I am shocked by this too, and actually I asked them whether they're still sending out acceptances now, and they said the acceptances are sending out on rolling basis, which doesn't directly answer my question at all. I am a little bit confused here, why can't they directly say yes if they already did so?


----------



## lianlee (Mar 13, 2017)

Okay, I am wondering when they say rolling basis, does that mean they send out decisions based on how early we submit our applications???

I submit my application on Nov 5th, but one of my recommender submitted his recommendation on Nov 28th ......


----------



## jazzterrible (Mar 13, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Okay, I am wondering when they say rolling basis, does that mean they send out decisions based on how early we submit our applications???
> 
> I submit my application on Nov 5th, but one of my recommender submitted his recommendation on Nov 28th ......


most likely when they received all of your materials.


----------



## Meryam (Mar 13, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Okay, I am wondering when they say rolling basis, does that mean they send out decisions based on how early we submit our applications???
> 
> I submit my application on Nov 5th, but one of my recommender submitted his recommendation on Nov 28th ......


I think it's rolling at this point based on the first round of admissions? Some people will decline their offers and then they'll contact people on the waitlist?


----------



## ASF (Mar 13, 2017)

Meryam said:


> I think it's rolling at this point based on the first round of admissions? Some people will decline their offers and then they'll contact people on the waitlist?



I don't think so because, past on the last two years, they send waitlist notifications around the same time as admittances and people who were waitlisted didn't seem to hear if they were in for Fall semester until April-June timeframe.

What's interesting is that it doesn't seem (obv just based on the sample volume in this thread) like waitlist notifications have been sent out yet, so maybe they've employed a slightly different process this year. But my guess is as good as yours haha.


----------



## lianlee (Mar 13, 2017)

Meryam said:


> I think it's rolling at this point based on the first round of admissions? Some people will decline their offers and then they'll contact people on the waitlist?



But will people be able to make decisions in such a short period of time lol? Since I know almost everybody applies to several different schools, people would like to compare the offer or aids they get from schools and then make decisions, especially several other schools including Columbia haven't sent out decisions... it's just my guess but I think you're probably right too


----------



## lianlee (Mar 15, 2017)

Still nothing????


----------



## lianlee (Mar 15, 2017)

The waiting is definitely killing me now


----------



## patchoooli (Mar 16, 2017)

lianlee said:


> The waiting is definitely killing me now



Me too


----------



## Meryam (Mar 16, 2017)

Quick question to folks admitted...what are you thinking about housing? Are you going to do graduate housing (I got a packet about it a few days ago and it looks like all the available housing requires sharing a bedroom). I'm 28 and I am not super excited about that idea. What neighborhoods are you looking at and are you planning on rooming with other USC students? (cross-posting to Peter Stark board)


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 16, 2017)

Meryam said:


> Quick question to folks admitted...what are you thinking about housing? Are you going to do graduate housing (I got a packet about it a few days ago and it looks like all the available housing requires sharing a bedroom). I'm 28 and I am not super excited about that idea. What neighborhoods are you looking at and are you planning on rooming with other USC students? (cross-posting to Peter Stark board)



I feel this might better be discussed in its own thread, like what the UCLA folks did. No offense, but we're all too busy wallowing in anxiety to read about what is going on with you lucky accepted folk.


----------



## boopthatnose (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi everyone, I received the email a few hours ago that I am placed on the Fall 2017 waitlist and will be offered a seat in the Spring 2018 class! Crossing fingers, hope the offer does not become rescinded when the time comes...

Good luck and hang in there everyone! I had honestly given up on USC after being waitlisted for the Peter Stark Program so don't give up!


----------



## ASF (Mar 16, 2017)

boopthatnose said:


> Hi everyone, I received the email a few hours ago that I am placed on the Fall 2017 waitlist and will be offered a seat in the Spring 2018 class! Crossing fingers, hope the offer does not become rescinded when the time comes...
> 
> Good luck and hang in there everyone! I had honestly given up on USC after being waitlisted for the Peter Stark Program so don't give up!



Congrats! Is your YouSC updated? Or did you just find out via email?


----------



## Cortezbros. (Mar 16, 2017)

Meryam said:


> Quick question to folks admitted...what are you thinking about housing? Are you going to do graduate housing (I got a packet about it a few days ago and it looks like all the available housing requires sharing a bedroom). I'm 28 and I am not super excited about that idea. What neighborhoods are you looking at and are you planning on rooming with other USC students? (cross-posting to Peter Stark board)



Koreatown!!!


----------



## boopthatnose (Mar 16, 2017)

ASF said:


> Congrats! Is your YouSC updated? Or did you just find out via email?



My YouSC account was not updated. It was a PDF letter attached to an email. Just to add, my letter is dated 14 March but they sent the email on 16 March and I received it over here on 17 March, with the time difference and all. Not sure if that helps, but they could be taking a couple of days to get all the waitlist letters out!


----------



## A (Mar 17, 2017)

I noticed another international student received a waitlist decision.. anyone out there get their decision letter??


----------



## Meryam (Mar 17, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> I feel this might better be discussed in its own thread, like what the UCLA folks did. No offense, but we're all too busy wallowing in anxiety to read about what is going on with you lucky accepted folk.


That's totally fair. Sorry if I came off insensitive. I'm happy to set up a private thread.


----------



## patchoooli (Mar 17, 2017)

This must be what waiting for a stay of execution must feel like.


Kind of.


----------



## lianlee (Mar 17, 2017)

Based on the google sheet, there are already three people who got waitlisted.

Time to give up and move on. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## A (Mar 17, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Based on the google sheet, there are already three people who got waitlisted.
> 
> Time to give up and move on. Good luck to everybody!



I don't know. There are still 10 people who were interviewed and haven't heard anything - I still have hope!


----------



## ASF (Mar 17, 2017)

Just got an email at 7:15 ET that I'm on the waitlist for Fall 2017 and offered a spot for Spring 2018! No PDF attachment and no portal message... just an email with a link to Accept / Decline my position. I will 100% be going in Spring unless I get in for Fall.

Would be really interested if anybody knows how to cement their place in the Spring semester, or how this process works generally, as I don't want to blow this haha.


----------



## mbosma (Mar 17, 2017)

I also got admitted to the Spring 18 class and waitlisted for fall. So excited. Hoping that some others hear back as well!


----------



## A (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey, I also got a waitlisted email today! Stoked!


----------



## Timothy (Mar 18, 2017)

Hey everyone, 

Congratulations to those who have been admitted! Those of you who have been added to the waitlist, did you receive an interview/call earlier this year? Thank you and again congrats!!


----------



## ASF (Mar 18, 2017)

Timothy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Congratulations to those who have been admitted! Those of you who have been added to the waitlist, did you receive an interview/call earlier this year? Thank you and again congrats!!



Yeah, had a skype interview in January.


----------



## A (Mar 18, 2017)

Timothy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Congratulations to those who have been admitted! Those of you who have been added to the waitlist, did you receive an interview/call earlier this year? Thank you and again congrats!!



Thanks, I appreciate it. I had a phone call interview.


----------



## boopthatnose (Mar 18, 2017)

Timothy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Congratulations to those who have been admitted! Those of you who have been added to the waitlist, did you receive an interview/call earlier this year? Thank you and again congrats!!



I had a Skype interview in February.


----------



## Tianzuo Shi (Mar 19, 2017)

Anyone konws how many applicants are accepted in total (2017 fall)？


----------



## lianlee (Mar 19, 2017)

Tianzuo Shi said:


> Anyone konws how many applicants are accepted in total (2017 fall)？


 60 people I guess


----------



## lianlee (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey, since I have already given up hope for this year USC admission, I really hope I could get some advice from people who were admitted and waitlisted, which could help me to be prepared for my future application to USC. I get one acceptance from another film school, but I think I am going to either deny the admission or defer the acceptance. Although I am still waiting for the results from other schools, Columbia and USC are always my top choices (but CU even didn't give me an interview this year ), I guess I will reapply anyway regardless of the results from other schools, and I am much younger compared to most applicants for film graduate schools and the graduates this year so I have plenty of time to do it again. I really appreciate your time to answer my questions!

For the portfolio part, what did y'all do for the five minute limit? Since most of my short films are longer , what I did this year was to shoot a short film which was under 5 minutes for USC, and it didn't turn out as good as my best work before, but I turned it in anyways. Did y'all shoot a five minute film intentionally for the school or just include the highlights of your previous works? Thank you for sharing the information!

For the recommendations, who wrote recommendations for y'all? I only requested recommendations from my professors, and I don't have any recommendation from a figure in this industry, which I guess it will hurt my chance probably?

The third question is, for the personal statement, did y'all put more emphasis on your life stories or the passion of filmmaking? Did y'all write the essay in a very unique or unconventional way?

The last question is about the writing sample. The thing I regret most is, I chose to submit a concept for a feature film. I thought the school didn't have any format requirement, but after I talked to several people including my professors, they told me I should segment the story and break it down to acts and sequences.  I definitely separate the paragraphs by the act, but I didn't really follow the industry format . So I am wondering what y'all did for it? Did y'all follow the industry format?

I am sorry that I have several big questions to ask, but I will be very thankful if anybody could help to answer my these questions! Thank you!


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 19, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Hey, since I have already given up hope for this year USC admission, I really hope I could get some advice from people who were admitted and waitlisted, which could help me to be prepared for my future application to USC. I get one acceptance from another film school, but I think I am going to either deny the admission or defer the acceptance. Although I am still waiting for the results from other schools, Columbia and USC are always my top choices (but CU even didn't give me an interview this year ), I guess I will reapply anyway regardless of the results from other schools, and I am much younger compared to most applicants for film graduate schools and the graduates this year so I have plenty of time to do it again. I really appreciate your time to answer my questions!


Hey, I totally don't mind sending you all the stuff I submitted if you want to see it. I focused a lot on me, and my life and how it affects my film making more than anyone else. And the film I had was made specifically for film school.


----------



## lianlee (Mar 19, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> Hey, I totally don't mind sending you all the stuff I submitted if you want to see it. I focused a lot on me, and my life and how it affects my film making more than anyone else. And the film I had was made specifically for film school.



Thank you so much!!!! I really appreciate it!! I will send a private message to you!


----------



## A (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm going to say it again.. there's 6 people who were interviewed and haven't updated their decision. I still think some acceptances are going to go out!


----------



## lianlee (Mar 20, 2017)

A said:


> I'm going to say it again.. there's 6 people who were interviewed and haven't updated their decision. I still think some acceptances are going to go out!



Hey I am sorry for being passive in this thread. I didn't mean to spread my negative thoughts to others. I apologize if it influences other people here. I just feel like I have a super slight chance to get in in current condition since most spots were already taken , so I guess I could start to prepare beforehand.

It is not over yet, and there will actually be more acceptances going out because I called them today, and they said they hadn't sent all of them out yet ( but I am not sure the accuracy of the information).

So the waiting is not over.


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 20, 2017)

Someone in the Screenwriting thread said decisions are still going out, and that the order of notification begins with the portal update...


----------



## patchoooli (Mar 20, 2017)

A said:


> I'm going to say it again.. there's 6 people who were interviewed and haven't updated their decision. I still think some acceptances are going to go out!



 Count yourself lucky @A , im still checkin-in every five minutes with my calculator ...


----------



## JoannaFern (Mar 22, 2017)

Still no word here!
I'm a current NYU TSOA UGFTV student and I was feeling confident in my grades, recs, and creative portfolio submission, (I had used a reworked abridged version of my killer thesis film) but now I'm beyond panicked. 
I never have even gotten interviewed, and didn't understand the posts here at first. According to admissions there is no formal interview process. They claim that sometimes professors reach out to applicants if they have questions about their applications, but they aren't interviews.
Why would admissions say that if people here have clearly been interviewed?


----------



## brandon segelke (Mar 22, 2017)

JoannaFern said:


> Still no word here!
> I'm a current NYU TSOA UGFTV student and I was feeling confident in my grades, recs, and creative portfolio submission, (I had used a reworked abridged version of my killer thesis film) but now I'm beyond panicked.
> I never have even gotten interviewed, and didn't understand the posts here at first. According to admissions there is no formal interview process. They claim that sometimes professors reach out to applicants if they have questions about their applications, but they aren't interviews.
> Why would admissions say that if people here have clearly been interviewed?


Agree with you, and all your confusion :/


----------



## lianlee (Mar 22, 2017)

JoannaFern said:


> Still no word here!
> I'm a current NYU TSOA UGFTV student and I was feeling confident in my grades, recs, and creative portfolio submission, (I had used a reworked abridged version of my killer thesis film) but now I'm beyond panicked.
> I never have even gotten interviewed, and didn't understand the posts here at first. According to admissions there is no formal interview process. They claim that sometimes professors reach out to applicants if they have questions about their applications, but they aren't interviews.
> Why would admissions say that if people here have clearly been interviewed?



Hey JoannaFern, based on the sheet in previous years, there were several people who were admitted without interviews, and I personally don't think no interview means no acceptance, or if you get interviewed, it means you will be accepted. For my interview, tbh my interviewer even didn't claim it is an interview actually, because he didn't schedule a time with me or email me first, he just called me and asked me several questions.

I still didn't hear anything back, and I am panicked too, so I don't think interview equals acceptance.


By the way, there is a piece of information I got from the office. They said there will be a mixture of acceptances and rejections coming out before April, and I am not sure whether they're just giving a "generic" answer. I asked them how they decided the decision leasing dates, and they said the decisions need to get approvals by several different departments, but the sooner you completed your application, the sooner your application get reviewed, and also the sooner you get results back. This is what they said.

For my case, two of my letter writers submitted their recommendations on Nov 28th, and Dec 1st, which are pretty behind the deadline. Originally I was pretty confident about my application too, but I am not sure now. I don't really think I can get in, but I still have a little bit hope because of what they said.

So if you're pretty confident by yourself, you can check what date your application got completed.


----------



## brandon segelke (Mar 22, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Hey JoannaFern, based on the sheet in previous years, there were several people who were admitted without interviews, and I personally don't think no interview means no acceptance, or if you get interviewed, it means you will be accepted. For my interview, tbh my interviewer even didn't claim it is an interview actually, because he didn't schedule a time with me or email me first, he just called me and asked me several questions.
> 
> I still didn't hear anything back, and I am panicked too, so I don't think interview equals acceptance.
> 
> ...


How long ago did they tell you that theyre still sending out acceptances?


----------



## lianlee (Mar 22, 2017)

brandon segelke said:


> How long ago did they tell you that theyre still sending out acceptances?


Before April, this is what they said...


----------



## brandon segelke (Mar 22, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Before April, this is what they said...


I meant like when did they tell you that?


----------



## lianlee (Mar 22, 2017)

lianlee said:


> revious years, there were several people who were admitted without interviews, and I personally don't think no interview means no acceptance, or if you get interviewed, it means you will be accepted. For my interview, tbh my interviewer even didn't claim it is an interview actually, because he didn't schedule a time with me or email me first, he just called me and asked me several questions.





brandon segelke said:


> I meant like when did they tell you that?



Today lol


----------



## Nick02 (Mar 22, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Hey JoannaFern, based on the sheet in previous years, there were several people who were admitted without interviews, and I personally don't think no interview means no acceptance, or if you get interviewed, it means you will be accepted. For my interview, tbh my interviewer even didn't claim it is an interview actually, because he didn't schedule a time with me or email me first, he just called me and asked me several questions.
> 
> I still didn't hear anything back, and I am panicked too, so I don't think interview equals acceptance.
> 
> ...



They said you should hear back by sunday, whether you are accepted, rejected, or waitlisted. Not sure if the whole you submit your application earlier, the earlier you get reviewed works. I was waitlisted in October for Spring 2017, and have had two interviews since, so they have had my application for a while now. Honestly, don't worry too much about it, there are many other ways to go about becoming a filmmaker. Nonetheless, good luck on your results.


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 24, 2017)

The peeps over at the screenwriting thread have started reporting that rejections are rolling out! Looks like everyone will know by the end of the weekend


----------



## ASF (Mar 24, 2017)

Not sure if this is helpful at all, but I received by mail my Fall '17 waitlist / Spring '18 acceptance last night, about a week after I received the email. Also had an invitation in it to admitted students day on April 7th.


----------



## lianlee (Mar 24, 2017)

I really cannot believe I am still waiting... no matter what the decision is, I just hope the whole waiting thing can end as soon as possible..


----------



## JoannaFern (Mar 24, 2017)

lianlee said:


> I really cannot believe I am still waiting... no matter what the decision is, I just hope the whole waiting thing can end as soon as possible..


Same!
I was sure that we would hear today (for better or worse) and called the office -- again.
This time, I was told that we would hear before _the end of the month_.
When pressed for how decisions are sent out, and if the timing doesn't bode well for me, I was told that it depends on who our application reviewer is, and their own process.
I've called a few times now, and to be honest, every time I call I get a vague non answer. 
The only theory I have that could justify not just putting us out of our misery with a rejection is that we are somehow still on the cusp/still in the running. 
Again....its a theory. Who knows. 
But lets have good thoughts for each other in any case!


----------



## lianlee (Mar 24, 2017)

JoannaFern said:


> Same!
> I was sure that we would hear today (for better or worse) and called the office -- again.
> This time, I was told that we would hear before _the end of the month_.
> When pressed for how decisions are sent out, and if the timing doesn't bode well for me, I was told that it depends on who our application reviewer is, and their own process.
> ...



Yes I got a vague non answer every time I called them too...
But I saw the screenwriting peeps got rejected, and the office told them the same thing before. However, somehow there is still a little hope because we still didn't see the rejection.


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 25, 2017)

I would think that all of the reviewers would have a hard deadline of when they need to have their accepted applicants submitted to the dept or wherever they submit them to. Maybe there is a deadline and some just submit their choices earlier than others, sort of like applicants submitting their apps. And so some applicants just get notified sooner because they had an eager reviewer. Idk!!!

Also, it only makes sense to me that there are still people left to be admitted or waitlisted (which is just admitted + condition). It's very hard for me to explain but I will try. Theoretically, everyone exists on a spectrum of being waitlisted. If those who are waitlisted are ranked or compiled into some sort of order (which is the only way a waitlist can work properly), then the closer to the bottom you are the less likely you are to be admitted. The closer to the top, the more likely you are to be admitted, and the ones in the middle are the ones who end up on the "waitlist proper." At the top of the waitlist proper are those who can easily slip into the admittance category and not realize that they were once in the waitlist proper category based on the simplicity of someone declining their spot. But also, the waitlist proper can only hold so many applicants before it equals more than the count of allowable admittance. And so then you have the cut off, which is when people start being rejected. Because all of these are dependent on one another, I don't think they can send out any one batch at a time without throwing off the balance that this process needs. Ufhhhhh I feel like I am not explaining my thoughts well... :/


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 25, 2017)

SaltyDornishman said:


> I would think that all of the reviewers would have a hard deadline of when they need to have their accepted applicants submitted to the dept or wherever they submit them to. Maybe there is a deadline and some just submit their choices earlier than others, sort of like applicants submitting their apps. And so some applicants just get notified sooner because they had an eager reviewer. Idk!!!
> 
> Also, it only makes sense to me that there are still people left to be admitted or waitlisted (which is just admitted + condition). It's very hard for me to explain but I will try. Theoretically, everyone exists on a spectrum of being waitlisted. If those who are waitlisted are ranked or compiled into some sort of order (which is the only way a waitlist can work properly), then the closer to the bottom you are the less likely you are to be admitted. The closer to the top, the more likely you are to be admitted, and the ones in the middle are the ones who end up on the "waitlist proper." At the top of the waitlist proper are those who can easily slip into the admittance category and not realize that they were once in the waitlist proper category based on the simplicity of someone declining their spot. But also, the waitlist proper can only hold so many applicants before it equals more than the count of allowable admittance. And so then you have the cut off, which is when people start being rejected. Because all of these are dependent on one another, I don't think they can send out any one batch at a time without throwing off the balance that this process needs. Ufhhhhh I feel like I am not explaining my thoughts well... :/



but how does one make it to the top or middle of the wait list?


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 25, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> but how does one make it to the top or middle of the wait list?


I guess that would go back to whatever the reviewers are looking for or not looking for when they review applicants.


----------



## lianlee (Mar 25, 2017)

SaltyDornishman said:


> I would think that all of the reviewers would have a hard deadline of when they need to have their accepted applicants submitted to the dept or wherever they submit them to. Maybe there is a deadline and some just submit their choices earlier than others, sort of like applicants submitting their apps. And so some applicants just get notified sooner because they had an eager reviewer. Idk!!!
> 
> Also, it only makes sense to me that there are still people left to be admitted or waitlisted (which is just admitted + condition). It's very hard for me to explain but I will try. Theoretically, everyone exists on a spectrum of being waitlisted. If those who are waitlisted are ranked or compiled into some sort of order (which is the only way a waitlist can work properly), then the closer to the bottom you are the less likely you are to be admitted. The closer to the top, the more likely you are to be admitted, and the ones in the middle are the ones who end up on the "waitlist proper." At the top of the waitlist proper are those who can easily slip into the admittance category and not realize that they were once in the waitlist proper category based on the simplicity of someone declining their spot. But also, the waitlist proper can only hold so many applicants before it equals more than the count of allowable admittance. And so then you have the cut off, which is when people start being rejected. Because all of these are dependent on one another, I don't think they can send out any one batch at a time without throwing off the balance that this process needs. Ufhhhhh I feel like I am not explaining my thoughts well... :/




I really hope what you said is true, and it kinda gives me some relief lol. But tbh it will be more convincing if they have already sent out a bunch of rejections and some people still waiting for the results. I hope everybody on this thread got good results back, but I think they must have already got a list of people whom they will reject for sure I just hope if I am on the list, they could inform me as soon as possible so I can move on and give up my last little hope lol. I just don't understand why they delay so much.

Also they told screenwriting people there would be acceptances rolling out too but what i saw was they only sent rejections


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 25, 2017)

Apparently we will all know by tomorrow....so it's almost over lol.


----------



## lianlee (Mar 25, 2017)

SaltyDornishman said:


> Apparently we will all know by tomorrow....so it's almost over lol.



They told me we will hear by April lol


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 25, 2017)

Ahhhhh someone upthread said Sunday!!


----------



## lianlee (Mar 26, 2017)

Well the decision is out for me, and it notifies me through the email that my portal was updated, and the time is 3:15 am CDT, and it is a rejection.


----------



## JoannaFern (Mar 26, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Well the decision is out for me, and it notifies me through the email that my portal was updated, and the time is 3:15 am CDT, and it is a rejection.


Same here!
Well that felt really anticlimactic. 
If anyone wants to reapply, lets crew on each other's creative portfolios maybe!


----------



## Timothy (Mar 26, 2017)

JoannaFern said:


> Same here!
> Well that felt really anticlimactic.
> If anyone wants to reapply, lets crew on each other's creative portfolios maybe!



Absolutely going to reapply! I'll be checking what I assume to be the same message tonight after work. Happy to stay in touch with everyone, and congratulations to all the successful applicants in this community!!


----------



## brandon segelke (Mar 26, 2017)

well, still nothing for me... Please tell me there are others who still haven't been notified...UGHHHH I just want this to be over!


----------



## lianlee (Mar 26, 2017)

JoannaFern said:


> Same here!
> Well that felt really anticlimactic.
> If anyone wants to reapply, lets crew on each other's creative portfolios maybe!


Hey I am going to reapply! Please DM me!


----------



## seerakosumosu (Mar 26, 2017)

Just got my rejection and I'm planning to reapply. Still no sign of my anticipated rejection from the screenwriting program, though...


----------



## Mint (Mar 26, 2017)

brandon segelke said:


> well, still nothing for me... Please tell me there are others who still haven't been notified...UGHHHH I just want this to be over!


I still haven't heard anything. Going a little crazy... I have no idea what to expect now.


----------



## yeahyeah (Mar 26, 2017)

I was rejected. My heart is broken; getting into USC has been my goal for the past five years. I've poured myself into my student (imperfect) filmmaking these past few years. I went from being too intimidated to make film to helping start my own student production company as well as a handful of other student organizations. I've met a lot of wonderful people, branched out of myself, and made work I'm proud of. I definitely feel as though the application process failed to capture a thousand little nuances, but what's decided is decided. 

To be honest, I'm not even sure where to go from here. My industry connections are marginal, I have to look for a "real job," and my opportunities to make film are going to lower once I graduate. But I do know one thing: I will continue to improve in some way, shape, or form.

I'm not sure why I typed this out. I suppose it's because I'm still numb from reading my decision this morning. But truly, to everyone that got in, *congratulations*. You've achieved something very special, and I can only hope to join your ranks one day.


----------



## brandon segelke (Mar 27, 2017)

Welp never received an email, but upon my daily inspection of you.usc.edu I received my Rejection notice. I was pretty ready for it though. Congrats to everybody who worked hard and gave it a shot. Ill be working on a short film this year and continue to grow as a filmmaker and give it another shot next year! Hold on to what got you into filmmaking in the first place, this is a long game, and there are no easy roads, best of luck to all!


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 28, 2017)

Has anyone received any scholarship info?


----------



## mbosma (Mar 29, 2017)

Does anyone who submitted their FAFSA notice that on FAST it still says it's waiting for FAFSA? I submitted this months ago.


----------



## Meryam (Apr 11, 2017)

mbosma said:


> Does anyone who submitted their FAFSA notice that on FAST it still says it's waiting for FAFSA? I submitted this months ago.


Hey there, 

I had the same problem. I actually called the financial aid office (they are really busy this time of year so be prepared for a 30 minute hold time) and they manually updated my status. But I was concerned there for a while, because I had also submitted it months ago.


----------



## mbosma (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi all! I am a Fall Waitlist// Spring Admit.. just wondering, is anyone thinking about turning down USC? Has anyone contacted regarding space remaining in the Fall? Thanks.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 4, 2017)

seerakosumosu said:


> Just got my rejection and I'm planning to reapply. Still no sign of my anticipated rejection from the screenwriting program, though...



Hang in there! I hope this site continues to be a resource for you the next go around.


----------



## Sibi Naayagam (Jun 25, 2017)

mbosma said:


> Hi all! I am a Fall Waitlist// Spring Admit.. just wondering, is anyone thinking about turning down USC? Has anyone contacted regarding space remaining in the Fall? Thanks.



Would like to answer a couple of things here,
1) I was waitlisted for Fall 2016 and was given a place in the Spring 2017 batch, which I'm pretty sure you will get if you are waitlisted for Fall, no matter what. They don't take away your Spring admission.

2) I was one of those people who thought Fall batch is better than Spring batch. But guess what, the way the program is designed, Spring batch seems to have a clear advantage. And talent wise, I have seen films made for the semester from my batch as well as the Fall one and I can say that both have great films and bad ones. Plus, once you are past year 1, you would be collaborating with all sorts of people so the batch you came in as wouldn't matter much.

Hope this response helps someone.

EDIT: Oh, btw USC is the best! It's freaking amazing!


----------



## mbosma (Aug 5, 2017)

Has anyone heard back regarding the waitlist?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 14, 2018)

Anyone able to help this person out with this question?

USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)

Please answer on that page.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 23, 2019)

Attn 2017 USC peeps! As you're coming to the end of your program....please be sure to review the school on our review system. It can be an anonymous review:









						USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)
					

MFA students learn in the most state of the art facilities rivaling the most advanced production companies in the world. You'll hone your talent...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Thanks!


----------

